# best way to place metal studs?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

not good, as my boots have a little arch before the heel, so the center stud wouldn't probably touch the sole


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I use those...i put two where my heel touches the board and toe just before my toes, where the boot begins to curve up. It works great and leaves you with two extras, just in case


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

I placed them all, not symmetrically, three on top and three at the bottom


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> I use those...i put two where my heel touches the board and toe just before my toes, where the boot begins to curve up. It works great and leaves you with two extras, just in case


Same here, 2 front and 2 back is more than enough.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ecks said:


> Same here, 2 front and 2 back is more than enough.


I do what this guy does. I have also only stuck two on, one on either side and about 6/8ths of the width of my boot away from where my binding is. Seems to grip ok. 

Highlight for special message |Yes, I realize 6/8 is the same as 3/4|


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

is there any way to remove them once you placed'em?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

fattrav said:


> I do what this guy does. I have also only stuck two on, one on either side and about 6/8ths of the width of my boot away from where my binding is. Seems to grip ok.
> 
> Highlight for special message |Yes, I realize 6/8 is the same as 3/4|


6/8 is the same as 3/4:laugh:



lorcar said:


> is there any way to remove them once you placed'em?


Just turn them and they come right off. I had the silver pyramid studs before and was surprised at how easy they come off.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i stuck them up my ass

grip was greatly improved


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> i stuck them up my ass
> 
> grip was greatly improved


haha, this was totally uncalled for, but it really made me laugh


----------

